# how to form adverbs



## big sea

Hello everyone,merhaba to everyone

I am a little bit confuced about the topic "adverbs".

When an adjective ia used as adverb it is
(a) not changed like in yavaş gidiyor
(b) mentioned twice like in yavaş yavaş gidiyor
(c) -ce is added to the adjective like in güzelce yazıyor
*I invented this examples by myself so they may be wrong.

Nouns are sometimes used in nominative (akşam) and sometimes in lokativ (ramazanda).

Do I have to learn every adverb or are there general rules?
I did not found anything really helpful on the internet except some lists of adverbs.

.....written later....
I searched on thr internet and I think I understood the adjectives-but I still have not found sonething useful regarding the other adverbs like nouns and so on..

Is this correct:
EVERY adjective can be used as adverb by simply putting it in front of the verb (or at least not in front of a noun)
Like: yavaş gidiyorum and eve yavaş gidiyorum.

If the adverb is in front of a noun, I have to mark it as adverb by mentioning it twice or add -ce to the adjective.
So "yavaş eve gidiyorum" is wrong but "yavaş yavaş eve gidiyorum" and "yavaşça gidiyorum" are correct and mean the same.

So...eve yavaş gidiyorum = yavaş yavaş eve gidiyorum = yavaşça gidiyorum

yavaş eve gidiyorum is nonsense an means "I go to the slow house".


----------



## Rallino

Generally, adjectives can be used as adverbs without an extra modification. 

_Hızlı araba_ (fast car) - Hızlı -> adjective.
_Araba hızlı gidiyor. _(The car is going fast) - Hızlı -> adverb.

Obviously, the position is important: it needs to be adjacent to the verb. If you were to put it before a noun, it'd be understood as an adjective.

---

The suffix _-ce_ also indicates an adverb, but it stresses the meaning. It becomes an important part of the sentence. In English, the same effect is achieved by placing the adverb at the beginning of the sentence.
_
Odadan yavaşça çıktı._ (Slowly, he left the room.) 
_Sessizce son nefesini verdi._ (Silently, he exhaled his final breath.)

Instead of adding a -ce, oftentimes we can also utilize the phrase _bir şekilde _as an adverb marker. It's like "_in a ... manner_" in English.
_Rahat bir şekilde ilerliyorduk. _(We were advancing in a comfortable manner.)

Also, not every adjective can receive -ce, so using "bir şekilde" helps save the situation:
_Bu öğretmen hep sıkıcıca anlatır dersi. _
_Bu öğretmen hep sıkıcı bir şekilde anlatır dersi. _ (This teacher always gives lectures in a boring way.)

---

Duplicating an adjective makes it an adverb, but, more often than not, the new meaning is not 100% the same.
While _"__Eve yavaş(ça) gidiyorum"_ means _"__I'm slowly going to the house,"_;
_Yavaş yavaş eve gidiyorum. _rather equates to _"Bit by bit/Step by step, I'm going to the house." _It gives the meaning of _slowly but surely.

_Usually the doubling of an adjective also indicates a subtle temporal information:

_Terli terli koşma. _(Don't go for a run (when you are) all sweaty.)
_Sıcak sıcak iç çorbanı. _(Drink your soup (while it's still) hot.)


I don't know if I've managed to shed any light on your problem, at all. I think, you might need to meditate over these a little bit and then ask the parts that still aren't clear.


----------



## Asr

Rallino said:


> I don't know if I've managed to shed any light on your problem, at all. I think, you might need to meditate over these a little bit and then ask the parts that still aren't clear.



I am impressed as a native speaker of Turkish! I tried to reply as well, but it was nowhere close !


----------



## big sea

Thank you very much for your answer.

Is the following "rule" correct:

EVERY adjective can be used as adverb by simple putting it in front of the verb.
Example: (1) güzel yazdım - I wrote beautifully

If you add -ce to the adjective you make it an adverb (this adverb is stressed and it's position is not important any more)
Example:
(2) güzelce yazdım - I wrote BEAUTIFULLY
(3) güzelce kitap yazdım and kitap güzelce yazdım - I wrote a book BEAUTIFULLY.

Dublicating the adjective makes it also an adverb (it's position is also not important, it's also stressed and maybe the meaning is slightly changed)
(4) güzel güzel yazdım - I wrote BEAUTIFULLY
(5) güzel güzel kitap yazdım and kitap güzel güzel yazdım - I wrote a book BEAUTIFULLY

Please correct the "rule(s)" if they are wrong.


----------



## adelan

Example:
(2) güzelce yazdım - I wrote BEAUTIFULLY
(3) güzelce kitap yazdım and kita*bı* güzelce yazdım - I wrote a book BEAUTIFULLY.

Dublicating the adjective makes it also an adverb (it's position is also not important, it's also stressed and maybe the meaning is slightly changed)
(4) güzel güzel yazdım - I wrote BEAUTIFULLY
(5) güzel güzel kitap yazdım and kita*bı* güzel güzel yazdım - I wrote a book BEAUTIFULLY

If you seperate nominative object from its verb, you have to make it accusative.

I also suggest you to study whole sentences not the parts. "Güzelce yazdım" for instance needs at least one noun to be a whole sentence. Actually it doesn't sound natural to me.

If you do so we may also help you about the stresses. Generally stress is on the last word before the verb though.

On the other hand, "güzel" is not a proper adverb to study adverbs, in my opinion, in particular with the verb "yazmak". 

To discriminate the underlying meaning maybe hızlı is more suitable with the verb "koşmak" : So; adverbs and the underlying meanings I recognize;

Eve doğru hızlı koştum: For a short period of time I ran really fast. It could be for a second.
Eve doğru hızlı hızlı koştum: For a unknown period of time I ran rapidly with the same speed.
Eve doğru hızlıca koştum: For a short period of time, I ran fast-like. Maybe I could have run faster.

Hızlı/hızlı hızlı/hızlıca eve doğru koştum: Now the importance is on "eve doğru" "towards home".


----------



## big sea

Ok let's take your example - it' good.

There are three ways to use an adjective as adverb.
1. way = eve hızlı koştum.
2. way = eve hızlıca koştum AND hızlıca eve koştum.
3. way = eve hızlı hızlı koştum AND hızlı hızlı eve koştum.

Is this correct:
If I use the 2. way the doer of the verb does not act with his full ability.
Example: teksti yavaşça yazdım - I wrote the text slowly (but I could do it even more slowly)

Is there a general rule what the dublicated adjective could mean?


----------



## adelan

Above all, you are right about 1.way, since "hızlı eve koştum" sounds weird and hızlı looks like an adjective of "home" not an adverb of "to run". Therefore eve hızlı koştum is correct.

One of the meaning of -ca suffix is "like" in adjectives and adverbs. For instance

Güzel-ce bir kız: pretty-like girl. 

Koşar-ca-sına yürümek: to walk like running

However it sometimes mean lots of = kilometreler-ce yürüdük: we walked for lots of kilometers.

Consider this: If I say "Eve hızlı koştum" "being fast is so important to me. I am telling that I ran really FAST. 

But if a say "Eve hızlıca koştum" it sounds like I will continue the sentence, being fast is not so important to me.

Kapıyı yavaş kapadım: My only concern is to be SLOW here. Kapıyı yavaşça  kapadım: I closed the door slowly/slow-like to avoid making noise.  Kapıyı yavaş yavaş kapadım. I closed the door slowly, making noise is  not my first concern, but closing the door slowly is.

Actually for infinite examples, the underlying meanings will vary such as "sessizce oturun" means "sessiz sessiz oturun" but "sessiz oturun" is not natural, it should be "sessiz olun" but you cannot say "sessizce olun" or "sessiz sessiz olun".

Millions of examples


----------



## big sea

This is explained nicely.

I tried an example by myself. Please check it out. It's all about 'Ben sana mektubu yazdım' and the adverb 'güzel'.

Ben sana mektubu güzel yazdım - important is that I write beautifully, writting you a letter is not as important.
-I would say this to mention that I acted beautifully I could also sing and so on but I wrote. The act is not important.

Ben sana güzelce mektubu yazdım - important is not that I wrote a letter to you in a beautiful way but rather the purpose/aim/reason (I did it so that you can read it without difficulty)
-I would say this so that you know I did it not because I write beautifully in general but rather because I want to impress someone by my beautifully acting in general.

Ben sana güzel güzel mektubu yazdım - important is that I wrote a letter beautifully.
-I use this to emphasize the creation of a beautifully written letter


----------



## adelan

I would like to kindly remind you that 

If you put accusative word next to its verb, you have to make it nominative.

The base sentences should be "Ben mektubu sana yazdım" and "Ben sana mektup yazdım" and they have really different meanings.

Moreover, I couldn't understand the reason you are insisting on "beautifully" as adverb and "write" as verb while studying adverbs in Turkish, since the sentences are unfortunately meaningless to me.

Initially, these sentences don't need "Ben" since the verb of the sentence  is "yazdım", unless you would like to emphasize that YOU wrote the letters.

"Sana güzelce mektup yazdım" and "Sana güzel güzel mektup yazdım" are same in my opinion. In "Sana güzel mektup yazdım" "güzel" would mean "beautiful" as an adjective of "letter" therefore you should change the order of words as "sana mektubu güzel yazdım" which is so similar with "güzelce yazdım" or "güzel güzel yazdım".

I regret to tell you that all of the sentences are so pointless that you cannot hear these in conversations or even in texts. In Turkish, you shouldn't say "I have done sth. beautifully" to anyone, since praising yourself is not considered as a positive temper or manner.


----------

